# $150 May Budget



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Right, so the month has begun and I figured it'd be a good idea to cop daaaave's goal system to keep track of my funds. 

I'll start with $150, probably drop it to $100 in the future months. I usually go days without spending a cent, and then splurge on a dinner once a week. We'll see...


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck.... keep us informed


----------



## daaaaave (Jan 1, 2007)

ohhh snap, trying to one-up me? haha, jk, good luck!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

$150 for the whole month? What does that include/not include? Or is that per week? :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I would have already blown it, tenfold.

Good luck.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

Penny said:


> $150 for the whole month? What does that include/not include? Or is that per week? :con


Doesn't include transportation costs, bills, and other bare essentials. Everything else is included. Eating out and sports bets constitute the majority of the money I spend.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

5/1 - $0

5/2 - $20 

Total - $20


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Slothrop said:


> 5/1 - $0
> 
> 5/2 - $20
> 
> Total - $20


so what did you get for $20 ?


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

XL pizza from a local pizzeria.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

5/3 - $5 (Sports bet)
5/4 - $5 (Sports bet)
5/5 - $0
5/6 - $3.80 (Chocolate milk and frozen yogurt)
5/7 - $16 (Pint of Strongbow and dinner)

Total - $50

Next week will be more frugal.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Slothrop said:


> 5/3 - $5 (Sports bet)
> 5/4 - $5 (Sports bet)
> 5/5 - $0
> 5/6 - $3.80 (Chocolate milk and frozen yogurt)
> ...


Haha, yeah, you took a hit this week! You can make up for it though with an extra frugal week.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

5/8 - $25 (Pizza and rolling papers)

Total - $75


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Well that didn't help. :lol


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Well that didn't help. :lol


It's not next week yet. :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Slothrop said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Well that didn't help. :lol
> ...


You'll be a budgeting legend if you come back at least.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

5/9 - $4 
5/10 - $0
5/11 - $0

Total - $79


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

The comeback begins!


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

5/12 - $2
5/13 - $0
5/14 - $1.50

Total - $82.50


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Can the frugal pace be maintained.............???

(I should just shut up and make my own starting in June...lol, these look like fun!)


----------

